# AM/FM radio recommendations?



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Must have capabilities:

AM/FM receiver.

12 DC rechargeable

AA battery(s)


It would be a plus if it had:

Weather Broadcasts

Solar powered/rechargeable.

Hand crank recharging capabilities.



Any recommendations?


----------



## ARDon (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the Kaito KA500 Voyager Radio, I bought 2 extra Ni-MH battery packs.

spec's below
http://www.campingsurvival.com/kaitoradioka500.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Grundig G8 at work, 
in my truck, 
in my wife's car, 
at the BOL,

and a Grundig G3 at the house.

I you ever buy one and don't like it - I will buy it off of you! (at what you paid)

I do like the G3's better, but the G8 does almost as much and is cheaper.

G8: http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/8517

G3: http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/8447


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

These have everything you asked for(and more) and do work (I have one). They seem fragile so I handle with care. but at $25 with free shipping they are cheap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Emergency-S...=US_Portable_AM_FM_Radios&hash=item3a88f7cd45


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My humble opinion: hand crank kind of sucks

I did find one handy to try out in order to listen to tornado warnings in a power-out storm, but I also had battery operated radios to use that were:
a) MUCH quieter
b) Less hassle
c) ran for waaaayyy longer (seemed I had to crank a LOT to keep radio working)

I am sold on batteries... 
I am sold on solar battery recharging... 
I am not sold on hand crank


----------

